# Glamourz Blanks - Still available??



## BruceA (Dec 30, 2014)

This is a Pink GlamourzNMore blank I've had for a few years, and combined it with an Elegant Sierra Satin kit.   

Question: Does anyone know if these style blanks are still available anywhere?  I've looked for glamourznmore.com, but the site is down.  

Took the photo with a  Canon PowerShot SD780is at 75mm equivalent to 35mm, f/4, ISO 80, 1/160th sec. in a 11" translucent plexiglass lightbox with two 5500k 27w lights on each side, and one overhead.   Distance from pen is @ 13".


----------

